# Deluxe DIY Kayak Bait Well w/LED



## Palmetto Kayak Fishing (Sep 24, 2011)

I have enjoyed meeting and talking with a handful of you guys over on the thread about the deluxe kayak crate. I really like to build stuff for kayak fishing and enjoy showing others how to do it as well. I thought some of you guys may be interested in this build and modify it to your specific needs for the types of fishing you guys do a little further south. 

I finally got my DIY bait tank build completed. I needed an insulated container for this build so I went with a good sized Igloo cooler. You could add rod holders to my design if you wanted to, but I had no need for them. Everything pops out and breaks down in less than a minute so the cooler can be used as, well, a cooler! The waterproof LED light option gives this bait well some style and makes things easier in low light conditions. Have a great weekend everyone  ! - Paul

Here are a few preview shots and as usual, the full build details are on my *Palmetto Kayak Fishing Blog HERE.*


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

the LED light is mesmerizing, i love it!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Very nice; thanks!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's nice!
That would be good for ice fishing too, granted, there's not a lot of that around here


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Love palmetto kayak ideas! Hope you keep them coming.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Great idea! I will attempt this in the off season but due to weight I would most likely not employ this on my tarpon 120. When I purchase a hobie I'll kick the idea around and weight the benefits. Great job once again!


----------

